# Endoscopy



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

I have to get an upper endoscopy! I'm VERY VERY nervous. Can anybody tell me what it is like and the possible after affects also?If you can, reply and thanks a bunch!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had 2 of them and they were really no big deal at all. I had a very light general anethesia(my insurance paid for it) because I had had another different proceedure under "sedation" and had a bad reaction to it. There is NO PREP other than nothing to eat or drink after midnight the night before. You will have an IV with some medication to relax you. I had to bite on a rubber dam sort of thing with a big hole in the middle (like a donut on its side with a big hole in it). I thought this was so you don't break your teeth biting on the scope, which is sort of looks like a long black tube. I remember seeing it on an instrument table. My husband is on operating room nurse and he said you bite on it so you won't damage the equipment. LOL. I vaguely remember hearing people telling me to swallow, I think. When it was over I was put in a recovery room and they checked my vital signs a few times and I was given discharge instructions and left. You can't drive or do anything potentially dangerous afterward for 24 hours, you also shouldn't cook, because some of the medications can make you forget things. In my case i was awake and alert and dressed and ready to leave in 20 minutes, which is really fast but thats how i react to medications. Many people are a bit sleepy afterward and most facilities ask that you have someone to come and drive you home. The beauty of this proceedure in my experience and opinion is that your DR will tell you what he/she saw on your endoscopy before you go home, so your not waiting for someone to read an xray. Where I had mine they gave me a color print out of a picture of my stomach with a coded map of the structures. You might have some excess upper abdominal gas (I believe they put in air to better see the structures)and you could burp a bit. You may have a sore throat for a day or so from the scope. I went with a friend of mine for hers last year (at a different hospital) and she said had to swallow some blue liquid that didnt taste good. Maybe I had to also but I don't remember. I had a polyp in my duodonem which was removed at the same time and in my case I had to have liquids for the remainder of that day, next day regular food as tolerated. Don't be nervous, its really a very easy proceedure and I am the queen of nervous wrecks.You will be fine... If you don't mind my asking why do you need to have one? Hope this helps


----------



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

Well my gastroenterologist wanted to make sure that it isn't somthing more than IBS. I have had upper GI's, bloodwork,stool samples, urine samples, ultra sounds and the list continues... The results all showed up negative. But he wants to chech for aicd reflux. Which I think is a waste of time. Because if I had it, wouldn't I be having symptoms yet? I just think that it is good that he's being extra careful, but I think somthing would have shown up on one of those tests? Agree?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I think reflux would probably show up on upper gi but I'm not positive. My upper endoscopy showed slight redness which was termed mild gastritis and "a little acid". Its not bad enough to require anti-reflux meds. I think you would be having symptoms if you had reflux but i guess like you say your dr wants to be extra careful.


----------



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

Yep, I've totally changed my diet and do you think I should still go ahead with it, because my IBS is better. OR should I reschedule? I'm still not sure what to do!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

If its not going to cost you lots of extra money, in my opinion I would have it, just for peace of mind. If its scheduled at an inconvienent time I'd reschedule it, its not an emergency but I would get it done sometime. Is your GI recommending a colonoscopy too? What kind of ultrasound did you have?


----------



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

He isn't thinking of a colonscopy YET. I don't really know what kind I had. It just showed my stomach and intestines. that's all i know. If you are going somwhere like to someones house. ANd you're not sure if oyu IBS will be a problem. What do you do?


----------



## Karizma (Jun 22, 2004)

I had an endoscopy last year, and the procedure itself is not bad, my hand hurt the most from the IV afterwards, but I'm a wimp with needles. I'd say it's worth it, because the found that I had erosion in my throat and stomach lining that could lead to ulcers, and sometimes for me I can't tell what's making my stomach hurt, C or Acid...sometimes it just hurts. So the more info you can get the better.


----------



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

thank you all for your help, i've decided to go on with the test!


----------

